# people around bedford/hertfordshire



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

wondering how many people are based round luton, bedford, watford sorta way?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

royston, gamlingay area... lol


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

not too far then, be intresting to see if there any meetings on in the area or if theres enough people start a little thing up


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im not sur ethat there is one around here


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Dunstabubble here


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

potters bar, herts


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

Watford!! Yep, someone has too!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

St Albans, sounds good to me


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

St. Albans : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Luton today.... rushden from friday.... still in the area though innit.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

luton!! the nice part!!:lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like there's a few of us then. Random meets ftw?


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Hitchin!!! (where?!?)


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah theres a few of us round here, i'm in houghton regis/dunstable 

we'll have to try arrange somethin


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Well do let me know when you've got something together :thumb:


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

gotta try and find a pub where they'l let us bring in possibly large reps. anyone got any ideas for any? i'll make enquiries round here


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

You'd want to bring your reps with you? Dunno if that's legal lol


----------



## mandi1685 (Apr 30, 2008)

st albans! sounds wicked,will have to sort sumthing out!!!


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

Willenium said:


> You'd want to bring your reps with you? Dunno if that's legal lol


obviously not loads and all the time but now and again lol, dont think its illegal will have to look into it. thinking dont see how it could be illegal if we get the landlords permission


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

there may be issues if the pub serves food. other than that they arent too bad. Try the castle tavern in Luton. the landlord is a lovely chap.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

cheers I'll look into it. need somewhere with good free parking. theres a good place on the A5 waggon and horses but they have exotic dancers at nite, mite distract people lol


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

stevenage:2thumb:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Hertford. Pick somewhere us and MoshPitViper can bring skunks to!!


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

welwyn garden city


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Great Ashby:2thumb:
(The nice part of Stevenage)


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Does Camden count :whistling2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

n_w_london said:


> Does Camden count :whistling2:


Lol no, gotta be Herts:lol2:


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

n_w_london said:


> Does Camden count :whistling2:


only if u wanna travel lol. hopin to make some more enquiries in week bur places dont seem to be keen on the occaisional animals turning up lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

St Neots but i just wanted to announce that, i'm not up for a meeting of weirdos.

Marina


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> St Neots but i just wanted to announce that, i'm not up for a meeting of weirdos.
> 
> Marina


thats fine, i'm not wierd but cant talk for anyone else:lol2:


----------



## Charlie :o) (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in Bedford )


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

chrisandsaz said:


> only if u wanna travel lol. hopin to make some more enquiries in week bur places dont seem to be keen on the occaisional animals turning up lol


Gonna be tricky finding somewhere that will allow it to be honest. Best off meeting up without them until we find somewhere that will.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

is gonna be tricky but sure we'll find somewhere. i'm up for a meet without them, just animals are a good ice breaker and talking point in a group where no one knows each other.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

chrisandsaz said:


> is gonna be tricky but sure we'll find somewhere. i'm up for a meet without them, just animals are a good ice breaker and talking point in a group where no one knows each other.


Hmm, yeah that is a good point. Depends what everyone is into really though. I'm into my spiders but that's not to say everyone else is either. I'm sure it wont, but what if it comes to the point that everyone has something that the others don't like? We'll have stressed our animals in transit for no real gain.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

im from turnford in hertfordshire :2thumb: i dont think its illegal to take reptiles to a pub, i go to the ihs meetings in hertford and thats in a pub, its away from food up stairs but stil in a pub and theres always reptiles there.
infact the staff love coming up stairs to see what weird and wonderful creatures we have brought along.
stu


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

it might be worth arranging a couple of meetings just to see how many turn up, then if it does become popular we can then look into find finding suitable venues to take our animals, just a thought


----------



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

In Letchworth. A meeting would be great but could we please make it on a Tuesday or Sunday night as these are the only nights i get off work as im a taxi driver. I think most pubs would not let us take reps inside as it may scare there customers off. :lol2: That would be ok (more room for us).


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

if anyone is intrested there is already a reptile meet every month in hertford in the white horse pub the next one is on the 2nd of july, that way you dont have to worry about finding a venue, just turn up we dnt bite  (much lol) we have a raffle for random stuff and just a good chat about reptiles, bring your reptiles to the meet, last month we had a shingle back and that was the cutest thing ever!
it costs 1 pound to get in and this just pays for the room for the night
any questions just fire away 
stu


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm fairly sure you need a licence from the council to have reptiles in a public place.

Marina


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Snakesteve said:


> In Letchworth. A meeting would be great but could we please make it on a Tuesday or Sunday night as these are the only nights i get off work as im a taxi driver. I think most pubs would not let us take reps inside as it may scare there customers off. :lol2: That would be ok (more room for us).


So its your taxi that always cuts me up in letchworth!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm in Dunstable! it would be great to meet up with likeminded people to talk about reps!! :2thumb:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Where in Dunstable are you , im in Dunstable too!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

: victory:Close to the bottom of the downs, you? :2thumb:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Which downs? Im really close to the bottom of blows downs , near the hungry horse


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

:2thumb:Im down by the chiltern downs not far from west street! your only about 10 mins from me then


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

small world eh!!!!!!!!! how old are you?


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

*meetings*

hi all
just to let you all know chris s is a pervert and sexually harrasses women and horses!!
if he wants to meet you and starts talking about 
lederhosen do go!!!!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

stotfold!!! nr henlow​


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

gamlingay


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

hello all,im a newbie from biggleswade


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Letchworth.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

should chase this up, not had much time tbh lately but do need to find a location as theres a few of us up for it


----------



## kristofer..spelt special (Jul 5, 2008)

well for sum reason i p/m you chris unsure why tbh!


Dunstable FTW 

queensbury school LU6 BraaaaaaaaaaaaaP :no1:

norman king near priory church has free parking plus i know someone that works there i could ask!

if not a random field on a hot weathers day will have to do :flrt:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in Ware, Herts


----------



## craigb (Jun 18, 2008)

im in luton, who said they live in the good part of luton where's that then lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

kristofer..spelt special said:


> well for sum reason i p/m you chris unsure why tbh!
> 
> 
> Dunstable FTW
> ...


 
Ooooooooo tis you thats having 1 of my royals!!!!!!! norman king is staggering distance for me lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

craigb said:


> im in luton, who said they live in the good part of luton where's that then lol


There isnt a good part 
Move to Dunstable lol


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

norfampton!


----------



## craigb (Jun 18, 2008)

Dunstable isn't that much better either rachy and my ex lives there so i cant move there anyway lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

craigb said:


> Dunstable isn't that much better either rachy and my ex lives there so i cant move there anyway lol


 
Ohhh whos ya ex i might know her lol 
Dunstable is soooooooooo much better than Luton lol


----------



## Sezzle (Jul 9, 2008)

*Gamlingay =D *


----------



## rog45 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gamlingay


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> small world eh!!!!!!!!! how old are you?


22 rachy yourself? what reps do you keep?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

im in wilstead 

anyone looking for a male super hypo? female jungle bold stripe? or a proven breeding pair of leos ( males normal, female is hi yellow ) if anyones interested pm me 

also baby leos and baby bds for sale too...pm me for more info : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> 22 rachy yourself? what reps do you keep?


31 ive got beardies , corns , royals , geckos , hognose , atb think thats it but im bound to have forgotten something lol


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

oooooooops did i kill the thread............ lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> oooooooops did i kill the thread............ lol


 lmao!:whistling2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> 31 ive got beardies , corns , royals , geckos , hognose , atb think thats it but im bound to have forgotten something lol


wow nice collection! what are hoggys like to keep? Are you going to any shows coming up? Im thinking about dragging me OH to ware :lol2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

hoggies are cool 
I may go to ware , ive not decided yet!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

@ rachy...can you reply to my pm please : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

ANT said:


> @ rachy...can you reply to my pm please : victory:


LOL im trying to ignore you :lol2: Ive never known anyone that can pm someone as much as you!!!!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

rachy said:


> LOL im trying to ignore you :lol2: Ive never known anyone that can pm someone as much as you!!!!!


 
:lol2: u like me really!!

ive got the pics you asked for...did you want me to pm them to you:2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

ANT said:


> :lol2: u like me really!!
> 
> ive got the pics you asked for...did you want me to pm them to you:2thumb::whistling2:


Well i cant see them if you don't.................


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

rachy said:


> Well i cant see them if you don't.................


haha:no1:

il be 10mins...just uploading them to photobucket: victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

ANT said:


> haha:no1:
> 
> il be 10mins...just uploading them to photobucket: victory:


God ur slow!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

rachy said:


> God ur slow!!


sorry:blush:

photobucket is playing up!:bash:

they will be with you for tonight! lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

5 mins drive from mk


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> 5 mins drive from mk


Just up the road then


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

same 5 mins drive...i can see excape and part of the theater district from my house lol
Oh and i think i can see the blue lights above oceana...only at night ofc


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> if anyone is intrested there is already a reptile meet every month in hertford in the white horse pub the next one is on the 2nd of july, that way you dont have to worry about finding a venue, just turn up we dnt bite  (much lol) we have a raffle for random stuff and just a good chat about reptiles, bring your reptiles to the meet, last month we had a shingle back and that was the cutest thing ever!
> it costs 1 pound to get in and this just pays for the room for the night
> any questions just fire away
> stu


 just thought id bring this up again as people are saying they want to meet and obviously over looked the message, so here it is on a plate no need to organise cos theres already one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
stu


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

:roll::neutral: I Cant get to hertford!! its 45 mins on a good day... plus I dont drive I'd have to leave my house the week before to make it on foot! :lol2:


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

shit forgot about this thread. stubeanz, thanks for the invite mate. personally its too far for me on a weeknite, i dont get in from work till 7. then hertfords 40 mins on a good run. 
i'm still gonna try arrange something round here just not had much time lately but i'll crack on with it


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Another from luton here

Lloyd


----------

